# Injured pigeon - found 8/10/12 am in Los Angeles



## grimmerh (Aug 11, 2012)

I found an injured adult pigeon while walking my dog yesterday. He went for it, I stopped him and then secured the bird. 

It's in a box, on a pile of paper towels that I've been rotating as they get soiled, I've been giving him/her the rehydration solution, I don't have peas, but this morning I took it across the street to where a lady feeds the birds and held it while it foraged for and ate seeds. I've got rice in a sock that I've been heating to give it warmth and I've been keeping it covered and out of bright light. 

As of this morning, its eyes are clear and alert, it's calm but is getting restless and when I took it out to feed, other birds came over and it was talking to them and trying to fly. I kept it secure and took it back to the house. 

As far as I can tell, neither of its legs work. At all. The left hip/thigh joint is swollen, but the other one looks ok. It's wings work fine, its tail moves and there's no issues with head movement. 

I'd like to get it to a rescue or rehabber to asses the injuries. I can't afford a vet. I've been out of work, my unemployment ended and all I have is food stamps. I'm down to $8 in the bank and a tank of gas and am waiting for money from odd jobs to come in. I'll try to get some peas today, but in all my searching for a near-by rescue or rehab, I haven't found one that's close enough for me to get to with the limited funds and gas. 

Can anyone meet me half way or suggest someplace on the westside of Los Angeles (Culver City, Venice, Santa Monica, Marina del Rey)? Any help would be appreciated. 

This little guy is alert and trying, but legs won't work. My husband thinks I'm crazy. He wanted to "put it out of its misery".  Any suggestions would be really appreciated!!

heather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your care and concern over this bird

Is it possible the joint is out of the socket?

Can you please check the anatomy link and try to identify the problem:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html


Not sure if this list is of much use for resources:

*http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/t95-matilda-s-list-united-states-a-k

http://www.pigeons.biz/pigeons/prd.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I will message Terri whatley and see if she can help. I think she is close to you. so check back.


----------



## grimmerh (Aug 11, 2012)

*Checking joint, and thanks for the help!*

I'm looking at the pics now and will check the bird again. 

From all the sitting, its feet and rump were really soiled, so I rinsed them off with lukewarm water, cleaned the box, created a donut of paper towels and tp and put it back in the box donut. It's doing ok so far. 

I checked the leg and looked for other injuries. I can't find anything else wrong with it. But the whole thigh, thigh/hip joint and that whole side/area of the body are really puffy. 

The distressing part to me is that neither of the legs work. The right foot was moving a little yesterday, but nothing today. 

And man, he's gettin' feisty! Just wants to be free, and drag himself around by his beak. He's fighting like mad to get up, but the legs won't work. I'm hoping he's just stunned and that the injury will heal with some rest. 

I've had to wrap him in a towel, gently, to keep him from hurting himself by struggling and flopping around the box. poor little guy.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you taking care of it. You did the right thing to take it. It would not have survived in the wild. Donut towel is a good move. For now he needs to rest and see any improvement. Puffy and swollen leg reminds me that when i was young i would always sprain my ankle (well, not hip) and but the symptoms were as you described: swallon and puffy. It goes away with rest in a few days. I hope this is what your rescued pigeon has and there's no broken bone.
Quazar has a great invention to keep the pigeon from moving. You can try it:
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/quazar/Pics/PH2012/sickbed.jpg


----------



## grimmerh (Aug 11, 2012)

Dima, Thank you for the contraption! That's exactly what he needs. I'm just worried that neither of the legs are working. Nothing. But, I'm hoping that with rest, he'll recover and it will be ok.

If it turns out the bone is broken on the one side, would it still be able to heal up and fly again, but only using one leg? And if the legs don't ever heal up, what then? My husband won't let me keep it, nor am I able or prepared to care for the poor little guy long term... 

For now, I'll keep him calm, quiet, fed watered, cleaned and hope for the best. 

Thanks again


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It sounds that pigeon has a hip problem and that it's similar to splayed legs in baby pigeons. They get healed in 2 weeks if properly alligned. Same with your pigeon it needs lots of rest, not moving too much. because is a mature bird it ill take a bit longer untill he is completely healed. If the bone is broken it will definetely heal with rest, but in order for the bird to walk properly again, the bone needs to be alligned.
You can chose to do Quazar's bottle for bedding or you could tie the legs above the feet area not too tight (members on Pigeon Talk could advise if that's ok); that way he won't move.
How is he moving the good leg? Can you post a pic? Is he holding the legs underneath the body?
Please provide her with water with pigeons seeds.
I understand your husband doesn't want to keep him, but as long as it is just untill he gets healed, he should understand.
Meanwhile did you call anyone from the directory Skyeking post it in a link above. Make sure when you call them, to ask if they practise euthanasia. You don't want that. We needs to give him a chance the heal.


----------



## grimmerh (Aug 11, 2012)

*Injured legs on adult pigeon*

He doesn't hold his leg correctly. They just dangle there. He never moves them. Either of them. When he got out of his box a little bit ago, he just used his wings to "walk"/try to move on the ground, using his beak to pivot and pull himself along. 

Neither of the legs move in response to any kind of stimulus. When I washed them they just layed there, unmoving. When I pick him up, they just hang there, limp and dangling. 

If I try to get him to stand, he just collapses. If I do something like try to get the uninjured side to perch, it doesn't do anything. 

I'm going to get some see, and also make the birdie bed and hope that there's a rescue person that can assess if the leg is broken, and give it the recovery care that it needs.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

He's so cute. He is a youngster.He has no cere at the beak. 
The toe are kinnda hanging. Does he have feeling in his toes? the way you held it, did you put your finger underneath his toes to see if he holds on to it , like grabbing your finger with his toes? 
Can you buy some bird calcium?And can you please wrap a towel/cotton towel around and underneath him, rather than paper towel which goes flat after a while. 
Thanks again for taking so much care of him. You have a great heart!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I just read when you said it has no feeling. I may think it could be some spine problem, more like a nerve damaged.


----------



## grimmerh (Aug 11, 2012)

*Injured legs on adult pigeon*

He doesn't hold his leg correctly. They just dangle there. He never moves them. Either of them. When he got out of his box a little bit ago, he just used his wings to "walk"/try to move on the ground, using his beak to pivot and pull himself along. 

Neither of the legs move in response to any kind of stimulus. When I washed them they just layed there, unmoving. When I pick him up, they just hang there, limp and dangling. 

If I try to get him to stand, he just collapses. If I do something like try to get the uninjured side to perch, it doesn't do anything. 

I'm going to get some see, and also make the birdie bed and hope that there's a rescue person that can assess if the leg is broken, and give it the recovery care that it needs.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

I noticed you mentioned that the right foot was working a little earlier, but not now.
If you put your finger under the foot, is there any attempt for the toes to curl round ?
Leg paralasys can also be caused by a back injury or nerve damage from a collision, and also fom egg binding in a female.
If you do use the milk bottle idea ive used several times, maybe adapt the rear end of it so it can poop out without having to move much, and even suspend the bottle slightly to help with this.
If it is just damage caused to the nerves, normally some movement comes back in around a couple of days, although it can take longer.
The morethe bird struggles or tries to move around, the longer it takes the nerves to heal.


----------



## grimmerh (Aug 11, 2012)

*no reaction in foot*

I've tried putting my finger in the toes, using a stick, etc, and there's no effort to curl or move the toes at all. 

If it's an egg bound female, what can be done? 

I'm going to build the birdie bed shortly and hope that will give it some relief. 

Right now, it's spent half the day struggling to get out of the box. I wrapped it in a towel and put it in the box, and it gets out and struggles around. 

Also, it won't drink water today at all, but it did try to eat when I took it outside to the seeds. 

I'll get some seeds and peas today and make the bed and hope that it either gets better in the next few days, or that I can find a rehabber. 

Thanks again for all the help and suggestions!

heather


----------



## grimmerh (Aug 11, 2012)

Also - he move's his tail. It moves all the time. It's just the injured left leg, plus paralysis in both legs. No toe action at all. 

I'm hoping it's a sprain, and non-permanent nerve damage that clears up in the next few days. 

Again - any rehab info for westside LA would be appreciated. 

Any word from Terri?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Please read the below link to stabilize the bird before feeding it. You will need to hand feed him.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

..Defrosted peas are good since you said he is not drinking water:
Here are some prewritten feeding instruction...

_You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy._


----------



## grimmerh (Aug 11, 2012)

*Rehabber?*

So the little guy is hanging in there. I've got him drinking water and eating seeds. He's in his little birdie bed, with food and water at beak's reach, with a washcloth over him to keep him calm. He seems really alert and strong. 

The swelling in his leg is starting to go down. I'm waiting to test his reflexes again, hoping that with a lot of good rest, that things recuperate. 

Any word from the rehabber? 

Thanks again, everyone, you've been a great help.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You are doing a great job. Such a quick recovery for now. Keep doing the good work, it's eating and drinking. Some vitamins that you can put in the water from the pet store would be helping him. Have him rest please. no need to test him...when he is ready he will move the legs.When birds are stressed the recovery is slow.


----------



## grimmerh (Aug 11, 2012)

*Improvement*

He's improving fast! When he soils the birdie bed (lined with tp in the rump area for easy cleaning), he tries to get out of the box! As soon as I remove the droppings, he's fine to rest again. 

Good news is that today, when I removed him to clean the lining, I wrapped him securely in a towel and put him to the side. When I picked him up, still in the towel, I could feel his legs moving against it trying to get him out of there! 

Wooo hooo! A great sign! I'm really hoping that as someone said earlier in the posts, that he's young and that he just splayed himself or landed hard and wrong, and that it's a minor injury. So far, it's looking that way. 

My husband gets it, and now talks to "our bird in the bathroom", haha. 

Since there's some improvement, I'll keep on with the care I'm giving him - the rehydration solution (which he's not really drinking too much of from the cup in front of him, but I have a syringe that I use to squirt it along the sides of his mouth and that he'll drink that way. I do it multiple times a day) and bird seed. If he soils his feet, I wash them and massage them under tepid/lukewarm running water and make sure they're clean. I think it might be good for his feet... I'm gentle about it... try to be super soft when I do it. 

I had to do it when I first got him. He had spent some time sitting in the mud, under the sprinklers and was filthy. 

So... good news so far!! I hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Amazing. It's been what 2 days. Yes, i was talking about my first squab who splayed his legs and was not visible. It's not nice you are taking so much care of him..Especialy the massage!! But there is not much need of it, but it helps the blood circulation. I knew that the pigeon will grow into your hasband's heart. Definetely he has a great heart too. Just needed to be softened.
Is he eating on its own? If he doesn't drink water you can put water in a teaspoon and put it under his beak, if it's to hard to use seringe.; have patience about 1 minute and he will know what's that for. Some vitamin with calcium (freom the pet store) in the water would help him improve better. You can use the chicken eggs shell as calcium suppliment. Take the inside lining of the egg (that skin like). Rinse them and put them in the microwave or small oven two min' then crush them in tiny pieces and put then in the seeds bowl.

Keep us updated.


----------



## grimmerh (Aug 11, 2012)

*Better!*

The little guy is getting better every day. His legs are getting stronger and I think I'll be able to release him soon. 

Eating lots of seeds daily, drinking regularly and feisty. I'm giving the legs another week or so to recover, and then I'll see how he does with standing. I don't know how to tell when it will be ok to release it, so any info anyone can give about knowing how to tell when the legs are ok, it would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I'm glad to hear the update. once he is standing for long periods of time, you can release him inside an enclosed area and watch how he handles himself, once he is walking well and flying well he could be released to the outside world. It would be best if he could be released in a group with other youngsters his age, to a feral flock with resources to food and water.*


----------



## grimmerh (Aug 11, 2012)

*Got it...*

Ok. For now, it's still spending all of its time lying in the bed made out of the 1/2 gallon water jug. It still doesn't stand even when I reach in to pick it up to clean under it. 

Will it start standing around in the bed? 

As for release, its flock lives next door to our apt building. I found it in the bushes down under their perches. I'll release it back to that group. I believe they have nests in the trees in front of the building. The injured one can hear them cooing and flapping and chirping from the bathroom that I have it hidden away in, so it isn't too far from family and home. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow, you made the bed Quazar invented!!! You are such a caring lady! I wish the care for him will pay back some day somehow...
Could you post a pic. with the bed?


----------



## grimmerh (Aug 11, 2012)

*Need help*

Hey all - the bird is still recovering, and getting stronger, but needs more rest and care. 

Good News - I got a job!

Bad News - I'm gone 9 hours or more M-F. The bird needs water all day. I can't leave water in the box with him because he's feeling stronger and trying to fly all day long. He's knocked it over repeatedly. So I water him in the morning and then all evening. 

As a result of the work and other commitments with work, I can't keep caring for the bird. 

He's not strong enough to let free. He could fly, but he can't stand or land. 

I need to either set it free or get it to a shelter. I dont' want to set it free, but I can no longer take care of it. 

Who was the rehabber that was mentioned earlier? Can I get it to them? 

thanks, 

heather


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Ooo, i hope someone that lives close to you would take care of him. There was a link with rehab centres in US. Hope someone that has it handy will do it today. 

The jug should have a hole in the front and a plastic container in it, that way it won't be knocked off.

You cannot release the bird if it cannot stand on its legs, even though in can fly. The reason is that it cannot land and i do not see how it can take off either. 

Thatks for caring for it so far. I pray to find him a home.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Here are links:

http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/f8-pigeon-resources

http://www.pigeons.biz/pigeons/prd.htm*


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Heather, can you try to take the bird of of the bottle. It's been one week and you can take him out of it and put him on a nonslippery floor or a towel. Give him a few hours and see if he stands. May be he just cannot get out of the bottle by himself, and he shouldn;t; that the purpose of the bottle/jug.
Thank you.


----------



## grimmerh (Aug 11, 2012)

*Bird update*

Ok - So his legs aren't working - still. He can straighten them, but the feet don't work and aren't getting any better. He is unable to stand or use his legs. 

I still have the bed available, because without it he just rolls around on the ground - without his feet to stabilize him, he's a useless mess of a bird. 

He's eating and drinking just fine. 

He tries to fly every day, and can get air, but can't stand to take off nor land correctly - and he just flaps his wings and uses them to "walk" around the box, with his feet dragging on the ground, straight out behind him. It's awful to watch. And it hasn't improved beyond that in weeks. 

I can't continue to care for a crippled pigeon. I need to either take it to a rehab facility, the human society to have it put down or release it to nature and let nature take its course. 

Does anyone have a rehab facility in LA?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Skyeking said:


> *Thank you for your care and concern over this bird
> 
> Is it possible the joint is out of the socket?
> 
> ...



I feel so sorry he cannot walk. His legs behind him..(hmm..splayed or broken) What a tragedy for the poor pigeon.

You have above from Skyeking two links to look up for rehabbers. So kind of you to take care of him such long time.


----------



## grimmerh (Aug 11, 2012)

*Getting help*

I've contacted Beth in Ventura, CA, and she will be taking the bird for further rehab. I'll drop it off half way at a vet's office and she's arranged for transport for the second half of the journey. 

She said that some injuries like this can take months and months to recover. I hope it does well! 

Thanks for all the help and support from everyone. 

heather


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Heather, we thank you for the patience and care for the pigeon.
I hope you can get some updates on his situation. You could ask them to give you a feedback in a few months.
It was so kind of you to do all the feeding, cleaning while he was in the bottle.
I don't have words to express.
God bless you.


----------

